# Britain's Gay Footballers



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

On now on BBC THREE. very interesting program from the niece of Justin Fashnu. 

It usually doesn't pay to dig too deep into football. This is brave and good so far.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry, wrong section. 

Football fanatics are a ****ty bunch aren't they?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Joey Barton just went up in my estimation. By a long way.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah very good.

Shame football.is so behind tho. Gareth Thomas is a legend in rugby all over the world. Hard as nails committed and a great bloke.

Nigel owens.is a gay rugby ref of international standard. He gets stick coz hes a ref not coz hes gay.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Mind you football still cant get racism right.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

who cares if they are gay or not!?!?! 

what difference does it make???

they don't help themselves mind you mincing about all the time, and falling down when there is no one around them...

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nobody should care. 

The documentary was about the bigotry in football and more was said by the complete lack of people saying anything. 

The fact that only one premiership footballer was willing to comment speaks volumes. 

Just one. 

Joey Barton. 

Go Figure.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shocking... I've went right off football tbh... 

can't work out why all these people work hard all week, just to hand their money over to people who get paid millions to run about a park...

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Joey Barton just went up in my estimation. By a long way.


that'd take a lot for me. what did he say/do?


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Deano said:


> that's take a lot for me. what did he say/do?


Some quite mature and sensible comments about how pro footballers shouldn't be afraid to be openly gay (his uncle is gay).


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I love football. The game itself regardless of who is playing. 

I hate 'fans'. Anyone who has that level of obsession and fanaticism for a club has mental issues.

They completely ruin the whole experience for me.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

jimmy669966 said:


> Some quite mature and sensible comments about how pro footballers shouldn't be afraid to be openly gay (his uncle is gay).


And he said archaic in the correct context.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I too love football, but have distanced myself from the premier league quite a bit this season and concentrated more on supporting my local non league side who are doing pretty well. Proper tackles, proper shots on goal and not walking it into the net, and proper players who do it for the love and not the cash. Plus, £20 will get you in the ground, a half time pie, peas and a pint, and a few ales later in the stupidly inexpensive club bar. Just to be sociable of course.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^ yeah, that is more like it... much better idea... I do the same with Clyde... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Deano said:


> I too love football, but have distanced myself from the premier league quite a bit this season and concentrated more on supporting my local non league side who are doing pretty well. Proper tackles, proper shots on goal and not walking it into the net, and proper players who do it for the love and not the cash. Plus, £20 will get you in the ground, a half time pie, peas and a pint, and a few ales later in the stupidly inexpensive club bar. Just to be sociable of course.


Been to loads of Premier League games, cup finals, etc. But nothing compares to my childhood memories of standing in the pissing rain with the old man watching our local saturday morning side (who he played for when younger) and having a packet of scampi fries at half time and a pasty in the bar at full time and if i was lucky a sneaky lager shandy.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> who cares if they are gay or not!?!?!
> 
> what difference does it make???
> 
> :thumb:


Its probably the press and opposing fans the gay footballers worry about.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> ^ yeah, that is more like it... much better idea... I do the same with Clyde... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Same here:thumb: Birchwood JFC under 7's


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Yeah very good.
> 
> Shame football.is so behind tho. Gareth Thomas is a legend in rugby all over the world. Hard as nails committed and a great bloke.
> 
> Nigel owens.is a gay rugby ref of international standard. He gets stick coz hes a ref not coz hes gay.


Given the nature of the sport, rugby, compared to football, to do what "Alfie" and Nigel have done is immense. All credit to them.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Deano said:


> I too love football, but have distanced myself from the premier league quite a bit this season and concentrated more on supporting my local non league side who are doing pretty well. Proper tackles, proper shots on goal and not walking it into the net, and proper players who do it for the love and not the cash. Plus, £20 will get you in the ground, a half time pie, peas and a pint, and a few ales later in the stupidly inexpensive club bar. Just to be sociable of course.


Soham Town Rangers for me.

Perhaps more gay players will come out now. I hope so.

But, like everyone else, I've gone off top tier football. It's lost it's integrity for me. Which is why it is full of dishonourable characters and followers.


----------

